
TomTom countersues Microsoft in patent dispute - jwilliams
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-10200526-75.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
jrockway
Very nice. It looks like TomTom has the upper hand here, since they don't have
to license their patents to Microsoft. It will be easy for TomTom to use a
different filesystem, but difficult for Microsoft to use a different
navigational algorithm.

Of course, software patents are one of the worst ideas ever, and they need to
go away soon. Hopefully silliness like this case will bring us closer to that.

